# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.18 - SC9830 with Android 5 and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.18 - SC9830 with Android 5 and more * SPD SP Platform 
- Flash Engine updated 
 Some bugfixes and improvements 
- SC9830 with Android 5.x on board supported! - *WorldFirst !*
 - PAC Flashing 
 - Infinity SC Firmware Reading
 - Infinity SC Firmware Writing
 - Update NVM and complete erase during flashing
 - Reset FRP (Reset Protection) lock
 - Format FS - Repair/Rebuild mode
 - Format FS in SVC mode
 - Read NVRAM memory - LTE and TDLTE
 - Write NVRAM memory - LTE and TDLTE
 - Identify in Boot and SVC mode
 - Repair Security (IMEI/MEID, BT and WiFi MAC) in SVC mode
 - Repair Security in FlashMode
 - Clear DIN data
 - Erase Flash
 - HW testing
 - Forensic: Read PatternLock, Read PhoneBook
 - SP Unlock (under test) 
- Firmware Reading improved
 New types supported
 Brand-specific improvements
 Automatic detection and read of all existing NVM types for different network types
 * Now CM2 support read calibrations from a wide range of network   customized phones (GSM, TDMA, LTE and their different sub types)
 * That allow users read complete FW for full NVM rebuild on all latest 4G/3G/GSM/TDMA phones 
- Service operations improved
 FRP rest improved for latest CPU and FW versions
 NVM operations revised completely
  TD, GSM, LTE bands NVItems now handled correctly for Read and Write
  Compatibility with old NVM files saved
  During NVM writing SW will try repair "Unknown BaseBand" also ("BB Fix Mode" checkbox)
  Some other changes and improvements on NVM operations
 Clear DIN operation revised for NAND and eMMC phones, all latest platfroms supported
 Security Repair over FlashMode revised - support all latest TD, GSM and LTE phones
 SPUnlock revised, allow unlock more different types 
- Other
 DataDirect Engine updated
 Boot package updated
 Some improvements and bugfixes at all
 Connection stack revised
 New SLDR loaders included
 AltLDR option activated for SC9830  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

